# Acoustic Guitar for Beginners



## notagardener (7 Nov 2009)

One of my kids (13yrs) has just asked about getting an acoustic guitar for Christmas. I'm looking to get a reasonably priced guitar that is suited for beginners. I recall reading that ones with nylon strings are to be avoided by learners and that steel strings are easier to use... Any ideas about the type of guitar and where to get them would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Caveat (7 Nov 2009)

Where are you based?

Lots of options - if you think they are serious you should buy the best you can afford as cheap guitars can be very badly made, be difficult to play and have poor sound.

Nylon string guitars are actually _easier_ to play in many ways but again, if they are serious, it is unlikely they will want to continue in this vein unless they want to play classical or Spanish stuff.

A few Qs:

How much would you be willing to spend and do you think they are serious?

Are they big/small for their age? (may dictate guitar size)

Have they discussed lessons  - do you think they would be for or against this?


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

Crystal music in Dun loaghaire.

I have bought a starter guitar there, and was very happy with the service.( they also do classes) but dont know if you are based in the area.

You can get a decent sounding guitar ,with case and book in really nice colours.
They have steel strings too.

The last one I bought was ( for the above package ) about 89 euro.(last year )

Might be an idea to get the guys in the shop to tune the guitar for you.

Sore finger tips are part of the pleasure of learning Im afraid!!

You could also buy a book ,like ,learn 100 songs with 3 chords.Once the child learns the simple chords he/she will be flying!!
The internet is also a great way of getting online lessons for free.Try youtube.


----------



## DB74 (7 Nov 2009)

Nylon strings are easier on the fingertips and are also a good bit cheaper - you can get a perfectly good one in Argos or even Smyths toystore

If he/she is serious about it and sticks at it then look at going for a more expensive one.


----------



## thedaras (8 Nov 2009)

I went to argos and had a look at their one,and I felt it wasnt very good in comparison to the one I looked at in a music shop.

I have been through this several times and I think kids dont get a real feel of the instrument when it has nylon strings and the sound from nylon strings can be dishearting.
That being said the cheaper option may be all that is needed,in my case I was happy to pay a bit more for a sturdier option as there were two other kids who were ready and waiting to take it on..

Maybe if the child doesnt contuinue to learn it,you could give it a go..


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Nov 2009)

notagardener said:


> One of my kids (13yrs) has just asked about getting an acoustic guitar for Christmas. I'm looking to get a reasonably priced guitar that is suited for beginners. I recall reading that ones with nylon strings are to be avoided by learners and that steel strings are easier to use... Any ideas about the type of guitar and where to get them would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


 
Get a basic Yamaha.They are usually very good. Don't go for the cheapest thing.  I think the cheap no name guitars can be rubbish, hard to play and tune and would put a beginner off very quickly. Get someone who plays to help you pick. Nylon is for classic, steel string for other things, folk, rock etc. Get them what suit the music they want to play. Unless you let them do what they want, their music. They won't stick at it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Nov 2009)

You get a better guitar 2nd hand too. 
http://www.adverts.ie/showcat.php?cat=16

But you'd someone who knows something about them to buy it for you.


----------



## krissovo (8 Nov 2009)

Here are my tips

1. Do not buy a starter pack! They are all crap
2. Take you child to view and handle the guitars, this is very important as a guitar has to feel right in the players hand.  Please do not buy a guitar that your child has not handled.
3.  Steel string would be best but only as they are versatile
4. Change the strings straightaway most new guitars have cheap strings on.  
5. Get the guitar "setup" by a shop tech, this will cost around €30 but will fix any "buzzing" and dead frets buy optimizing the 'Action'.

If you follow those tips your child will have the best possible start in learning the instrument and will not be put off by a bad sounding guitar that is hard to play.

In terms of models the best "value" guitars I have played is Yamaha, if you have a bit more to spend then Takamines and Fender come to mind.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Nov 2009)

Another point is some necks are fatter/thinner than others. So suit small/large hands better.


----------



## notagardener (9 Nov 2009)

Excellent, Thank you All. Very interesting point Krissovo, about my child handling the guitar before I buy it. Makes real good sense as do all the posts... Who knows I may revisit this thread in 10years time when she's a famous musician!!!


----------



## foxylady (10 Dec 2009)

Would anyone recommend epiphone guitars as I too am on the look out for one for a beginner. They had looked at an sx and thold they were rubbish so am wodering if anyone has experience of the epiphone ones


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2009)

Never heard of sx.  

Nothing wrong with Epiphone, especially for a beginner.  Go for it I'd say.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Dec 2009)

Epiphones are ok, but I'd prefer a yamaha myself,


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Epiphones are ok, but I'd prefer a yamaha myself,


 
I would have preferred one too but as a first guitar, when I was in my early teens, especially after already trying (and ditching) the piano, it wasn't going to happen! 

Maybe there isn't as much of a price difference as I'm thinking though.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Dec 2009)

The Epiphones might be more expensive for you you get. Maybe, I haven't price checked them.


----------



## foxylady (10 Dec 2009)

I have looked at Waltons who dont appear to have yamaha ones and the epiphone ones are between 119 & 139


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Dec 2009)

Waltons tends to be pricey alright. 

http://www.xmusic.ie
http://www.goodwinsmusic.ie/


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2009)

foxylady said:


> I have looked at Waltons who dont appear to have yamaha ones and the epiphone ones are between 119 & 139


 
Is _The Sound Shop_ in Drogheda too much of a trip?

Helpful, knowledgeable staff with a good range - they should sort you out.  Generally not too expensive either AFAIK.  Just let them know your budget - they won't be pushy.


----------



## foxylady (10 Dec 2009)

AlbacoreA said:


> Waltons tends to be pricey alright.
> 
> http://www.xmusic.ie
> http://www.goodwinsmusic.ie/


 
Thanks for that cheapest yamaha is 159 and come with case and tuner

I cannot  access xmusic website so note sure where it is or how much they cost


----------



## foxylady (11 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Is _The Sound Shop_ in Drogheda too much of a trip?
> 
> Helpful, knowledgeable staff with a good range - they should sort you out. Generally not too expensive either AFAIK. Just let them know your budget - they won't be pushy.


 

Is this anywhere near the Scothc hall shopping centre as I will be up there next week. So far I have it narrowed down to  a Yamah f310 beginners pack or an ephiphone dr100 starter pack


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2009)

Not really - they have moved from their previous town centre location. They are nearer the M1 now - which might be handy enough.

www.soundshop.ie 

Worth a phone call maybe anyway to see if it's worth a visit.


----------



## Plek Trum (11 Dec 2009)

I play guitar and have recommended the Yamaha F310 (F130??) to many people.  Lovely sound, decent price range and a guitar that you can progress yet hold onto for a few years while still learning.   The best place I deal with for guitars and music related equipment is in Germany - www.thomann.ie   / www.thomann.de   Great prices and service, very happy repeat customer.


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2009)

There ya go Foxy!

Plenty of good guitars around in general though - it really very much depends on your budget.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Dec 2009)

You could pick up 10 identical quitars in a shop but really like only one of them. So its worth going in and trying a few.


----------



## foxylady (11 Dec 2009)

thanks for all the help folks


----------

